# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Find Latest Started Threads

## Phoenix5794

When you go under your own account there is a link to 'Find Latest Started Threads' which gives you a search inquiry of every thread that you've _created_. Currently what I do to find all of my open questions/threads is I subscribe to every thread I create and save it in 'My Posts' folder. The other option would be to go to the 'My Posts' link underneath the Forum tab and search for my thread from there, but that's quite the tough task to sift through all of those posts as it's only organized by most recent post (and there are duplicates of individual threads as one posts multiple times on a single thread).

My *suggestion for improvement* here is to have another link within the Forum tab that is labeled 'My Threads' or something that takes you directly to the page that is generated from going into your account settings and clicking 'Find Latest Started Threads' beneath your avatar. Also don't have it generate a search query, rather, make it a direct link to a page within your account similar to the User CP:
Instead of http://www.excelforum.com/*usercp*.php, it could take you to http://www.excelforum.com/*mythreads*.php.

This to me is simply much easier to navigate and find my recently asked questions rather than having to subscribe to each thread or having to wait for the ubiquitous search waiting timer.

I would imagine that this is an easy implementation, but let me know if I'm wrong.
Thanks!

----------


## arlu1201

> This to me is simply much easier to navigate and find my recently asked questions rather than having to subscribe to each thread or having to wait for the ubiquitous search waiting timer.



You do not have to do this.  All you need to do is click on your profile at the top of your page and then click on find latest threads.  So this is like 2 clicks of the mouse.

Are you suggesting having a 1-click option?

----------


## Phoenix5794

The 1-click option isn't as important as the desire to make it a *separate page with its own link* (something akin to the _/usercp_ page). Currently when I click on Find Latest Threads it _searches_ for those threads which is included in our search timer (of 30 seconds). It's more of a nuisance when I have a separate tab open searching for something and when I try to find my latest threads on another tab I have to wait 30 seconds for it to appear. And at least at that point I could simply create a bookmark to be directed to it immediately with 1-click (fulfilling both desires).

----------

